# Which way should I put my chainring on?



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

I took my triple crank apart and am not sure which way the small chainring should face. Which side should face away from the bike and toward the pedals. ie. Does A or B face toward the left and against the crankarm?

A.









B.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Really?
The recesses for the bolts should line up with the bolts, no?
In other words, "shimano" should face in.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

+1, Although in the olden days, some chain rings didn't have the bolt recess but the chainline was centered so it could go either way.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Shimano should face the frame and the blank side would face the other chain rings. 

Also there should be a mark <> on all three rings make sure they all line up


----------



## NJ_Pirate (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I also think the <> marks should line up with the crank arm; at least the zen bike repair book recommends you do it that way.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

jmess said:


> I also think the <> marks should line up with the crank arm; at least the zen bike repair book recommends you do it that way.


Yep. With ramped and pinned rings there is a mark on the ring that needs to line up with the crank arm. Sometimes it's machined into the ring and sometimes it's a "nub" that sticks out - it varies by maker. Make sure that this is lined up or your shifting will suffer - I've installed them incorrectly and it makes a difference.


----------



## NJ_Pirate (Nov 1, 2010)

jmess said:


> I also think the <> marks should line up with the crank arm; at least the zen bike repair book recommends you do it that way.



Yep. Found the nubbin and lined it up with the arm. :thumbsup:


----------

